# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-unlocker v1422 update for NETGEAR / Sierra Wireless devices

## mohamed73

*DC Unlocker 1.00.1422 update*  *NETGEAR / Sierra Wireless unlock, IMEI repair, band list edit support added:*   *Netgear AirCard 782S
Netgear AirCard 790S
Netgear AirCard 810S* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bellou

شكرا على الروابط التي قدمتها

----------


## Mjood1213

اخي هل ملزوم اشحن 29 يورو عشان اغير IMEI

----------

